# Rubber window weatherstripping fading/discoloration?



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Your soap thoughts have merit....car washes use some rather strong stuff.

Anyways, spray silicone spray on a cloth and wipe it on the rubber.....might have to do it a few times to restore the color.
It'll look fine in no time.

Rob


----------



## Preston378 (Jun 12, 2014)

Ill try that today thanks alot!


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i use shin etsu, others use silglyde, similar product, much cheaper


----------

